# pricing magic salt over just salt



## lucky921 (Dec 31, 2012)

I want to go to just magic salt how do you price it 
and where to get best price in bulk around boston thanks


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

You price it just like any other product you use but you have to know how much you're paying for it first. 

Use their website to find dealers and start calling.


----------



## lucky921 (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks found not many dealers near me and at about $50 a ton more to may need to rethink it


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

lucky921;1644477 said:


> thanks found not many dealers near me and at about $50 a ton more to may need to rethink it


$50 a ton more than what? Than straight rock salt? If so, that's not bad at all. The reduction in amount of salt needed and the increased effectiveness of Magic Salt is well worth the extra cost.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I just got my pricing for this year.67$ for straight salt,88$ for treated with ice be gone. Almost a wash as far as pricing/charging. If you can use 30% less it's about the same price. That works out well, especially for seasonals.


----------

